# Damesfly



## NateS (Jul 24, 2010)

Very cooperative damesfly





















\

All shot with the Tamron 180mm + Kenko pro300 1.4tc (not the usual 68mm tubes)


----------



## NateS (Jul 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 26, 2010)

I like that last one the best.  :thumbup:

Are you getting a little more working distance with the 1.4?  Man Im finding that Ive got to be so unbelievably close to get 1:1.  Critters are so skiddish closer than about two feet!


----------



## NateS (Jul 26, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> I like that last one the best.  :thumbup:
> 
> Are you getting a little more working distance with the 1.4?  Man Im finding that Ive got to be so unbelievably close to get 1:1.  Critters are so skiddish closer than about two feet!



Yes and no.  With the 1.4TC my maximum magnification is 1.4:1 (actually it's 1.475:1 based on my measurements) compared to 1:1 without the TC.

My minimum focusing distance does not change though....so with just the lens...at 1:1 I have 18.5" working distance.  With the TC at 1.475:1 I have 18.5" working distance.....so if I choose to stay in the 1:1 range, yes I have more working distance.  Works great for butterflies, but I still have the option to get closer than 1:1 if I need too...though 1.5ish:1 is a little shaky at 252mm and I usually switch to the tubes if I _know_ that I'll be shooting mainly beyond 1:1.  (With the tubes I lose infinity focus though so if the bugs are too far away, I just flat out can't focus from those distances...with all the tubes I have to be within about 3 feet or bust).


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 26, 2010)

NateS said:


> ...though 1.5ish:1 is a little shaky at 252mm and I usually switch to the tubes if I _know_ that I'll be shooting mainly beyond 1:1.


 
Its amazing how little shake it takes to get blur!  I thought I had a pretty steady hand. 

Im still guessing Ill get tubes first.  Just because I dont want any more glass in the way.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 26, 2010)

WOW. grat shot


----------

